# Lamb #1



## Alexz7272 (Jan 28, 2018)

Baby one is here. Mom was still plugged, guessing born within 1-2 hours from when I found him. Got some colostrom from mom but not enough. Dipped navel in iodine. Feeding with syringe. Mom did not care AT ALL about the baby. Spent 30 minutes trying to get him to suckle from her. Neighbor is bringing over all species colostrom replacement. Inside warming up & baying loud and strong. 

Any advice?


----------



## Baymule (Jan 28, 2018)

Can you pen mom and lamb up in a small pen? You can still bottle feed it, and mom might let it suckle.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 28, 2018)

From past Sheeple comments, as Bay said, sometimes if you put them together in a pen, sometimes the mom will come around. But I guess you have to be careful that mom doesn't try to kill it. Congrats on the lamb   I guess when it comes down to it, there are worse things than bottle babies...


----------



## Alexz7272 (Jan 28, 2018)

Tried to re-inteoduce and she is doing much better so far! Keeping a close eye (who needs sleep anyways).


----------



## kuwaiti-90 (Jan 29, 2018)

Congrats new lamb ..

We usually feed him directly from his mother's milk.

If he does not drink, we give him the bottle as much as he does not eat at a rate of five to ten centimeters of his mother's milk,
The next day we see the ability of the lambs to drink and notice his mother's behavior with him.

Usually adult ewes will understand the good behavior of the lambs.


----------

